# [Solved] nfs won't mount on boot

## quasar

My /etc/fstab contains the following line:

```

192.168.1.138:/home/quasar/video /mnt/video  nfs        defaults        0 0

```

netmount is in runlevel default but when I boot this nfs mount is not mounted. Calling 'mount -a' will mount this nfs mount with out problems. It is unclear to me why /mnt/video isn't being mounted at bootLast edited by quasar on Sun Apr 28, 2013 12:28 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## NeddySeagoon

quasar,

Add bg to your mount options, so if things are not ready yet, the mount attempts continue in the background.

Read man mount

----------

## quasar

Adding bg to the options may have worked after a minute but I didn't want to wait a minute to find out. The real problem was that net.eth0 was not in any runlevel. Adding it to default fixed the problem. It is unclear to me how I was getting any networking without net.eth0 in a runlevel but it works now.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

quasar,

I expect the nfs startup script needs/depends on net, so when nfs tries to start, it starts eth0 but by the time eth0 is up, nfs has given up waiting.

eth0 contines to come up and its waiting for you when you do the mount manually.

----------

